# Tank disinfectant



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I need to disinfect a 10g that previously house some hendricksoni. I normally use a quick scrub and rinse with some windex and then wash throughly and let it dry for a few days. Is there a quicker/more efficent way to disinfect used tanks?

Danny


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When working with amphibians try to avoid anything that contains a surfactant as rinsing does not remove most of these. (and they can be toxic to the frogs). 

Scrubbing the tank with water to remove all of the debris and then disinfect with a standard bleach dilution (read the label), rinse well and let air dry. 

The amount of ammonia in the windex is insufficient to disinfect for most pathogens. 


Ed


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

I use Nolvasan. I work at a vet clinic and we use it to clean wounds, instruments, the floors and even soak some reptiles in it for certain infections (along with antibiotics of course). Call your local vet and ask about buying some. It's a great all purpose cleaner that is safe for plants and animals. It doesn't have an offensive odor or any corrosive qualities like other cleaners. One good wash and rinse and your tank is ready to go. You don't have to let it "air dry" for days either.

Good luck,
Nicole


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont think Novalsan is recommended for amphibian use. I thought it might work too, but Ed said otherwise. It is actually toxic! *Do not *use with amphibians!!



> Novalsan, and other disifectants of this type contain surfactants and in general they should not be used when disinfecting enclosures for amphibians (Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, 2001, Krieger Press).
> 
> The best disinfectants to use for amphibians are bleach or ammonia.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nolvasan is not recommended for use with amphibians even though it is a good disinfectant. see Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. 

Ed


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Switched to a 10% bleach solution. Thanks for the quick responses.

Danny


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's another thread to read...

It talks about adding vinegar to the bleach to neutralize the solution. I use the vinegar/bleach solution. There are other products mentioned in the thread as well.


----------

